# Error al instalar escritorio gnome(SOLUCIONADO)

## pedraku

Hola bueno despues de bastantes dias liado con la instalacion nueva de gentoo he llegado al punto de instalar el 

entorno grafico he decidido instalar gnome-light, pero cuando llevaba la mitad instalado me ha surgido un error 

y no se como solucionarlo.

```
 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o pinentry-gtk-2 pinentry-gtk-2.o gtksecentry.o ../pinentry/libpinentry.a ../assuan/libassuan.a ../secmem/libsecmem.a  -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig  ../pinentry/libpinentry-curses.a -lncursesw  

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libEGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglMakeCurrent'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglDestroySurface'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglChooseConfig'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglGetProcAddress'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglQueryContext'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglCreatePbufferSurface'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglQueryString'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglGetCurrentContext'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglSwapBuffers'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `eglGetCurrentSurface'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [pinentry-gtk-2] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2/gtk+-2'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2:

 * ERROR: app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2/work/pinentry-0.8.2'

```

Pues eso cuando creia que ya tendria el entorno grafico y todo pues me ha salido este error 

Antes de eso desisntale y volvi a instalar 

```
# emerge -C app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl
```

Porque me aparecia un error como a este (los drivers nvidia 334.21-r3 no me ivan)  y tuve que instalar 304.121 que si me funcionan.

```
!!! existing preserved libs: 

>>> package: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.121 

 *  - /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 

 *  - /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.334.21-r3 

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libGLEW.so.1.9.0 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008) 

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libGLEWmx.so.1.9.0 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008) 

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1.3.1 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008) 

 *      used by 5 other files 

 *  - /usr/lib32/libnvidia-tls.so.334.21-r3

 *  - /usr/lib32/libnvidia-glcore.so.334.21-r3

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries 

```

Last edited by pedraku on Mon May 26, 2014 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link) 

 

esa libreria pertenece al paquete x11-libs/cairo, parece que pinentry la necesita y no la encuentra, comprueba 1º) que tienes instalado cairo 2º)caso de estar instalado se ha creado el enlace <<< /usr/lib64/libcairo.so -> libcairo.so.2.11200.16 >>> en caso de no tenerlo, créalo a mano.

----------

## pedraku

Hola esteban gracias por responder, el cairo lo tengo instalado. 

```

# emerge  x11-libs/cairo

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Y el enlace esta creado tambien:

```
  # ls -l /usr/lib64/libcairo.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 may 24 13:47 /usr/lib64/libcairo.so -> libcairo.so.2.11200.16

```

Si intento reinstalar cairo (no se si es necesario) me da error tambien 

```
iro-gl-source.o .libs/cairo-gl-surface.o .libs/cairo-egl-context.o .libs/cairo-glx-context.o .libs/cairo-script-surface.o .libs/cairo-ft-font.o .libs/cairo-ps-surface.o .libs/cairo-pdf-surface.o .libs/cairo-svg-surface.o .libs/cairo-tee-surface.o   -Wl,--as-needed -lpthread -lpixman-1 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lEGL -ldl -lpng16 -lxcb-shm -lxcb-render -lxcb -lXrender -lX11 -lXext -lz -lGL -lrt -lm  -march=native -O2 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libcairo.so.2 -o .libs/libcairo.so.2.11200.16

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lEGL

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libcairo.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

```

El error al hacer emerge gnome-light continua

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no estoy muy seguro del todo pero creo que por alguna razón necesitas soporte multilib aunque el mensaje de error no lo dice explícitamente.

Averigua si tienes activado el soporte ia32 en el kernel:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i ia32 (esto suponiendo que tienes el kernel en /usr/src y que está creado el enlace linux ahí.

He leido algun post que parece que lo soluciona compilando glibc con la use multilib, luego intenta compilar x11-libs/cairo y si sigue dando la lata compila de nuevo gcc.

----------

## quilosaq

@pedraku:

Prueba reinstalando media-libs/mesa.

----------

## pedraku

Hola despues de reinstalar glibc con la use multilib intente compilar x11-libs/cairo y me daba el mismo error de antes

he reinstalado media-libs/mesa como me dijo quilosaq y he vuelto a hacer un emerge gnome-light 

y de momento sigue compilando sin ningun problema   :Smile:  ya os contare.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *equery wrote:*   

> localhost lib # equery b libEGL.so.1.0.0
> 
>  * Searching for libEGL.so.1.0.0 ... 
> 
> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008 (/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libEGL.so.1.0.0)
> ...

 

Pues sí es más que probable que a partir de ahí no vuelvas a obtener ese error.

----------

## pedraku

Hola de nuevo, bueno despues de bastantes horas de compilacion con el gnome-light reinicie

y en usuario normal tecleo startx para arrancar el entorno grafico me da error 

```
the xkeyboard keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

warning type "one-level" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

ignoring extra symbols 

errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to X server 

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : linea 63 : exec xterm : no se encontro

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : linea 61 :xterm : no se encontro la orden 

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : linea 59 : twm : no se encontro la orden 

xinit : conection to X server lost 
```

Bueno el twm y el xterm los instale para probar las X y saber que me funcionaban

pero despues de comprobarlo los desinstale

----------

## natrix

Eso de debe a que startx intenta iniciar xdm y gnome requiere gdm.

Intenta esto:

```
echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
```

Asegurate de tener el perfil correcto viendo "eselect profile list", tienes que tener desktop para gnome-systemd y ejecuta:

```
systemctl enable gdm.service

systemctl start gdm.service
```

Por las dudas agrega lo siguiente a /etc/conf.d/xdm:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"
```

Si no funciona de una reinicia la máquina.

Si sigues teniendo problemas publica el "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

Saludos

----------

## pedraku

Hola natrix este es el perfil que tengo 

```
# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

voy a  pasarme al default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd 

y voy a probar las opciones que me has dado antes a ver

----------

## pedraku

Ha funcionado perfectamente natrix ya arranco el entorno grafico !!

Ahora me queda revisar la red que he visto que no tengo conexion y el sonido y poco mas.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda !!!

----------

